# Furry Zelda Fan Fic



## WhisperAYS (Apr 7, 2008)

For anyone who wishes to know, I am attempting to tackle the indomitable Legend of Zelda from a furry perspective. For those who are interested, the first chapter may be found here. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1204378/


----------

